# Simple: Akatsuki Role Play



## whit ney (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't always do role plays like this:

_Tobi: *takes a large gulp from his roman bowl* No of course not Deidei-kun!_

So on the other hand we're going to role play the most easiest/time consuming manner. Now remember that no one is assigned an exact character. The rules are as simple as anything else:
1. remain on the forum so that following the story is simple. 
2. do not use original characters so that confusion between other members does not arrise.
3. do not start off new subjects.
4. write properly.
5. paragraphs only anything less is not excepted.
6. for questions on rules do not post here, PM me instead. 

Characters I'd like you to use from the Naruto cast:
1. Pein
2. Konan
3. Hidan
4. Kakuzu
5. Tobi
6. Deidara
7. Itachi
8. Kisame

Because it is mainly an Akatsuki roleplay I can't really advise all the Naruto cast to be on here, however you may add to the list just keep in mind that the Akatsuki is the main part to the RP. This is another rule I would like you to follow but it takes way to long for my to actually explain it. I don't want the story to follow the exact same plot in the manga/anime so make sure that the roleplay follows something similiar yet at the same time very original.

You may begin to roleplay.​


----------

